# Remington R-960 Triple Head shaver - Is it worth replacing the batteries and cutters & heads?



## Don2222 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hello

My shaver is old and the Ni-Cad batteries do not take their charge anymore.

I think I paid $99.00 dollars brand new at Khols for it and the cutters and batteries are still available.
The replacement parts are cheaper than the Norelco Triple header I used to have, just a little harder to find

Here it is on Amazon but currently unavailable
http://www.amazon.com/Remington-R-960-Titanium-MicroFlex-CordlessMens/dp/B0000C88FK
    Cord/cordless shaver features rotating heads and handy quick charge
    Titanium-coated blades stay sharper longer than stainless steel
    3 independently floating heads are ultra-thin for a closer shave
    Pop-up trimmer details sideburns, mustaches, and necklines
    2 indicator lights; automatic worldwide voltage

SP-19 Cutters and heads - $20.75
http://www.amazon.com/Remington-SP-...VDAI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1311346048&sr=8-1
    Replacement Heads and Cutters for Titanium Microflex Rotary Shavers
    Fits models R-950, R-960, R-970
    Contains 3 heads & cutters
    Replace your blades every 6 months for Optimal Performance

The AA penlight shaped batteries with solder tabs on them are available at the local Batteries Plus store for $2.59 each or $5.18

So the costs is

$20.75 Cutters & heads
  $5.58 Shipping
  $5.18 Ni-Cad Batteries

$31.51 - Parts Total

$14.82 Battery installation if I want Batteries Plus to do it?

$46.34 Total

I just cleaned the heads and cutters and replaced the batteries and it works 100 percent better!!

Overstock.com shows them for $47.99 plus shipping but is sold out!
http://www.overstock.com/Health-Bea...-Rotary-MicroFlex-Shaver/3915317/product.html

Reviews - most people are happy with the shaver for the price it was cheaper than the Norelco.
http://www.overstock.com/Health-Bea...icroFlex-Shaver/3915317/customer-reviews.html


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hello

Batteries Plus in Salem NH has some yellow AA Sanyo Cadnica Ni-Cads # N-700AAc that I cannot find on their website. http://www.batteriesplus.com/
These are the $2.59 each and work perfectly in these shavers.

Here is the place to get them with the solder tabs but are $3.59 each. Most places do not have the solder tabs!
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=140-183&utm_source=googleps

There are only 2 phillip head screws to remove, but one is behind the sticker on the back! See pic below:

With just a real good cleaning and new batteries it is already almost like new!

See pics below


----------



## heat seeker (Jul 22, 2011)

Excellent! I always like to see something refurbished instead of just trashed.


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 22, 2011)

heat seeker said:
			
		

> Excellent! I always like to see something refurbished instead of just trashed.



Thanks

It seems like a similar brand new Remington Triple Header goes anywhere from $59.95 to $79.95.

So I guess there is some savings!

http://www.remingtonproducts.com/mens/shavers/rotary-shavers.aspx


----------



## heat seeker (Jul 22, 2011)

I always like saving money, but take much satisfaction in keeping something going, and out of the trash heap. I guess that would explain why I have 6 tractors around here.
When I go,  I hope someone wants them besides the scrap dealer.


----------



## Later (Jul 22, 2011)

I have replaced batteries in my Norelco shavers for years. Lately have been using Li-ion batteries. They seem to hold up well. However in March I bought a new Norelco at Walmart, about $90 - (I screwed up soldering them) have used daily since then. Recharged it today for the THIRD time.


----------



## Jay H (Jul 22, 2011)

I did something similar to a cheap shaver and didn't have to use those tabbed AAs which are more expensive. I basically soldered 2 AA sockets i bought cheaply at RatShack and I can use any AA battery...    Allowed me to use regular AA batteries or the rechargeable kind... 

Jay


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 24, 2011)

[quote author="Jay H" date="1311391397"]I did something similar to a cheap shaver and didn't have to use those tabbed AAs which are more expensive. I basically soldered 2 AA sockets i bought cheaply at RatShack and I can use any AA battery...    Allowed me to use regular AA batteries or the rechargeable kind... 

Jay[/quote

That's grea Jay What type of shaver?
The space is tight on mine.

]


----------



## Jay H (Jul 24, 2011)

Hmm, I think it was a Braun and yes it was very tight, but nothing that a little creativity can't fit. Electrically, you just need to make the ends close a loop..   

It wasn't a fancy shaver and even buying a replacement head was like $19 each and I could only find replacements online (www.goodmans.net)

Jay


----------

